# Forgeworld Newsflash 17/05/2013



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

From the newsletter:



> Hi there,
> As you read this, we’ll be busy transforming the Nottingham Belfry Hotel into a Horus Heresy sanctum. In the meantime, we’ve got a few snippets to reveal in today’s newsflash about the event, as well as news of a Horus Heresy gaming weekend which will be held at Warhammer World later this year.
> 
> PraetorThe Ultimate Horus Heresy Getaway is Almost Upon Us
> ...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone got the pictures? (I never get FW emails, I think my email account hates me being a geek...)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Anyone got the pictures? (I never get FW emails, I think my email account hates me being a geek...)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Tawa, I will literally suck your little sausage if you can buy one for me, I'll paypal the shit out of you


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg, I so want one of them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn WANT!
As soon as the ECs anf fulgrim go on general I'm sending in an order


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't play marines and I eant one of the wonder if tjey be going up on ebay after?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Battman said:


> I don't play marines and I want one of them. I wonder if they will be going up on ebay after?


Are there any models that lack availability on eBay? I guess I've never searched for FW stuff, but I'm going to go out on a limb with yes.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think the praetor is event only, the event only model is a Davinite Priest, the Praetor model is just a pre-release I think.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't think the praetor is event only, the event only model is a Davinite Priest, the Praetor model is just a pre-release I think.


Yeah, that's what it sounds like. It also says Praetor _set_, so that should mean there's a couple more models to go with it, similar to the Masters of the Chapter set.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics, that preator looks fandabidosi. Might even make a nice Space Wolf conversion (they need more SW minis...)


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a Praetor set with a power armoured one and a terminator armoured one, they where shown on FW Open Day and pictures are all over the place if you know where to look:








They are most certainly *not* an Event Only exclusive set.

The event only miniatures for this year are:
Empire Warrior Priest








Death Korps of Krieg Quartermaster








And
Davinite Serpent Lodge Priest


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> Tawa, I will literally suck your little sausage if you can buy one for me, I'll paypal the shit out of you


You say the sweetest things..... :laugh:


----------

